# Copying problems in Parallels



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

I am trying to move a parallels .hdd file off my internal hard drive and onto an external one. During the copy process, it pops up with the error "-1309", and stops copying the file. I have looked online, but could not find any reference to this code anywhere.
What's going on? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, if you failed to find out the meaning of the code maybe you should directly contact Parallels support, or just try to consult Parallels Support Forum. It would be useful to have registration there - they're helpful sometimes when Parallels is concerned


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

I completely forgot about the existence of this forum! I'm registered there but I can't remember my nickname and password. 
Well, I think I'll post my question there and will report back with my findings!


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I was thinking about it and here's the only thing that came to my mind: is Parallels open when you're doing the copy? Usually you can copy files that are in use, but you never know. Maybe you should try to completely turn off Parallels?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how large is the file, and how are the drives formatted? are you sure that there is enough freespace on the external drive?


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

It just worked all at once!
Maybe there was a problem with free space. And I also turned off Parallels - Maybe this is the solution. I don't know exactly, but it workedray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, if you had parallels running when you tried to copy, of course it failed, as the app was using the file, and didn't like you trying to move it out from under it.


----------

